# Daddy Rabbit Lets Talk Shop!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Branko (Dec 14, 2010)

Lord knows you are probably in the woods, but i would like to chat it up with you about purchasing a lil closer than my second option of South carolina up in slab and pap country, i would like to see what rabbitville USA has to offer 1st?


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 14, 2010)

op2:---------------------------------------Branco, you mean you don't know what DR. Has to offer   where you been  He's got the RED TRAIN in MOTION   And of course one more that's my pick of the PACK----  and that 's an ole boy that ain't RED cause he's B L U E


----------



## greg henderson (Dec 14, 2010)

has anybody tried one of them slab town boogie man dogs? are they fast or a medium speed dog. are they good on the line? thinking about trying one for my pack.


----------



## Branko (Dec 14, 2010)

Ive heard and ive seen one dog hunt from D.R, im curious just like Greg though about those slab town dogs........


----------



## gemcgrew (Dec 14, 2010)

If I remember correctly, the Slabtown hounds are a medium speed for the most part. Slabtown Boogieman is pretty quick on the check and drives out of it. Just a little slow for me. But everybody has their own preference. He is a great looking hound!


----------



## Hardwood (Dec 14, 2010)

Heres a Daddy Rabbit teaser if ya like Red Trains


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 14, 2010)

Man I hope my BLUEBERRYS don't read this, BUT them ARE Pertty


----------



## gemcgrew (Dec 14, 2010)

Here is my 7 month old that Jen and I are so excited about. She is some kind of special.


----------



## Branko (Dec 14, 2010)

I Have a perrty red un, but cant guarantee one dat perrty


----------



## Cottontail (Dec 14, 2010)

If your talking about Slab town boogieman owned by Griffith and sons kennels he runs a dead 5 these are bark on the track everytime they put there feet on the ground style dogs.These dogs never have a check they walk the track out. Go and read some of the comments from people who bought dogs from there.One guy said my pup is doing great running a 4 on speed and pouring out the mouth i love him!!!! Some guys really like walkie talkies. Go on up there he will put them in the pen and let you watch them run all you want.


----------



## gemcgrew (Dec 14, 2010)

Browning X Bolt said:


> These dogs never have a check they walk the track out.



Not that slow, but slower than I feed.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/14ujM6A7dAo?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/14ujM6A7dAo?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Cottontail (Dec 14, 2010)

Glen thats a 5 all day long !!! Glad you posted for all to see. Those dogs would catch heck when mine blow out of a check, lets just say they wont get any rabbit track with my pack and im running a young group of hounds.


----------



## gemcgrew (Dec 14, 2010)

Browning X Bolt said:


> Glen thats a 5 all day long !!!



I agree, but they are not brace either. They don't just walk the track out.


----------



## Cottontail (Dec 14, 2010)

They run Slab in SPO and Gundog Brace they just dont suck as much dirt up there nose as the traditional brace dogs.I think the gun dog brace they run 5 to 7 dogs.It just depends on what a man likes everybody looks at hounds diffrently.


----------



## John Slaughter (Dec 14, 2010)

i have a male out of pap that is a great dog if u like that kind of (in my book) slow and steady and know doubt will blast out of a check he is about 3. and i have a half daddy rabbit female that is just over a year and she will smoke the pap dog to me alot more fun than the pap dog. but im not a a trial kinda guy im a rabbit hunter just my opinion


----------



## greg henderson (Dec 14, 2010)

It sounds like the slabtown boogie man dog is what i need to breed to because a 4 to 5 is what i am at.
SO sounds like i may have to make a trip to South Carolina.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Dec 14, 2010)

*Rabbit Tracks Everwhere``````````````````````````````>*

Branko, why don't you go on over too S.C. and get yourself some of that Slab Town stuff!

I don't have anything the The Book with them?

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Beagler282 (Dec 14, 2010)

Those dogs were running about a 3 in my book.


----------



## rabbit hunter (Dec 14, 2010)

3 in mine, to slow for me...lol


----------



## brotherslick (Dec 14, 2010)

cant walk behind mine with no camera


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 14, 2010)

Mine could actually make an ALL-DAY hunt with that crew


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Dec 14, 2010)

greg henderson said:


> has anybody tried one of them slab town boogie man dogs? are they fast or a medium speed dog. are they good on the line? thinking about trying one for my pack.



Gregg, I'm pretty sure your in the Beagle Club with me???
Slab is out of Cocoa Star who is out of Cocoa Bear.
I have two direct descendants out of Star.
One is flat medium, the other will solo flat medium but in a pack he gears up for the chase! Ive seen him run a very strong median fast. Some hunts he's my fastest dog!.  Its just his desire to hunt, he will not be left out!
They are flat medium speed dogs by nature, but some like the one of mine have gears and will use them when needed!.
They have outstanding line control and an incredible desire to hunt. These dogs hit the briar's! They have a "little" extra mouth and do some "minor" cold trailing but nothing too serious.  The more you run them the less they'll do it.  Put it this way I have dogs a lot worse and they're still around LOL.
They're good AKC Trail dogs.
Hunting they're great "cotton tail" dogs.  
They will struggle with your "Swamper's & Cane Cutters" as these bigger faster wider ranging rabbits will put a lot of ground between them as these style dogs tend to want to work the line more slower & meticulous.  If they're with faster dogs and will gear up you'll have no problems.
PM me if ya want more info. Ive had two of these dogs a wile now they're good dogs if thats the style your looking for.


----------



## Branko (Dec 15, 2010)

All my dogs run is swampers just so happen that this year theyve gotten in on a lil sage action and did pretty darn good.... I beleive ima give D.R a looksee, that is if i aint ruffle his feathers? IM LOOKING FOR SPEED WITH SENSE AND CONTROL !!!!!!1


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Dec 15, 2010)

*Rabbit Tracks Everwhere``````````````````````````````>*

Branko, See and Old Fox, don't ahve No Feathers!

I don't see why you would say that anyway?

I like too talk, and poke fun, also can take the Pokeing.

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~``>


----------



## Branko (Dec 15, 2010)

Tell me some good news!!!!!!1


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Dec 15, 2010)

*Rabbit Tracks Everwhere``````````````````````````````>*

Good News, You can count the days Untill Christmas, on your Fingers! Yep, just 10 days left!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Branko (Dec 16, 2010)

Im a youngster i know, still theres a lil dampness behind the ears, but that dont mean i aint takeing in the wisdom from the ones befor me......


----------

